# How do you want to die?



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

For some reason I'm convinced I would be happy to die in a tornado.


Umm.....who's next?...


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

in my sleep.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

as an old man in his late 90s


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smothered in naked ladies! :clap


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> Smothered in naked ladies! :clap


You read my mind! lol


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

From a practical standpoint, as soon as all my affairs are in order, then with Pentobarbital Sodium.

Being a male, I can see the superficial appeal with the "naked ladies" option, but I'd rather go Romeo & Juliet-style instead. More of an emotional connection with that.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Well lately I've been getting this really graphic image of a knife slicing open my throat and blood spurting everywhere. Before that, the knife sliced open my belly, leading to my disembowelment. 

But I think my favorite mode of dying would be witnessing The End Of The World. Then dying would be okay, because I would know I wasn't going to miss anything.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Die at home in my sleep. I don't want to be put into a Nursing home or group home. I have worked in both and I know what goes on in them and I don't want any part of it.


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

A massive stroke or aneurysm: standing there one second, dead before hitting the floor the next.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Peacefully and with someone I love.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

part of me says i want to die quickly. the other part of me says i want to get sick first so i'm prepared and know that it is coming. i know i want to live long so i can watch my children grow up.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, there are some graphic scenes of death here. 

I have always been wondering what it would be like to die in snow. I heard it's like falling asleep, no pain, nothing...


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Poeme said:


> Wow, there are some graphic scenes of death here.
> 
> I have always been wondering what it would be like to die in snow. I heard it's like falling asleep, no pain, nothing...


Is everything alright, Poeme?


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't want to die.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Franklin said:


> Poeme said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, there are some graphic scenes of death here.
> ...


Lol, yes 

I'd like to ask you the same question. What happened to that happy avie you used to have? What's with the blood?


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

lol


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> I don't want to die.


Same here.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Choking on a squirrel would be ideal. No doubt it'll actually be me slitting my wrists.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

copper said:


> Die at home in my sleep. I don't want to be put into a Nursing home or group home. I have worked in both and I know what goes on in them and I don't want any part of it.


Me too. Well I haven't worked in any, but I've been around. My grandmother is currently in a retirement home but is now borderline nursing home quality. The effort it took at Christmas to load her into the car and bring her to the house is ridiculous. You can tell everything she does is a supreme physical challenge for her.

I hope I die before I get old.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

mserychic said:


> Choking on a squirrel would be ideal.


Wow, that's the most original one so far.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm not exactly sure, but I know I want to be getting my eyebrows waxed when death finds me. It'll be quite a fight, with, you know, my bald skull verses his. I hear Death is actually a nice guy, or was that a young looking goth woman? Either way, I'm not going down without a fight, maybe a game of Chinese Checkers or Scrabble.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

In my sleep, and I'd rather not know it. Also I don't want to be terribly old and disabled when I die. I'm not looking forward to being old at all.


----------



## trewlaneyy (Aug 24, 2007)

I want to die awake, but preferably with minimal pain. (Or the kind that hurts so bad that your brain won't process it.)


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Interesting thread. I don't think I can come up with any clever way to die though. However, before I die, I want to eat and drink as much junk as possible, preferably anything chocolate, fries, and a mountain dew just to name a few :yes


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd like to be awake and for it to be painless. However, just before I'd like the whole 'life flashing before me' experience which lasts a lifetime.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

nubly said:


> as an old man in his late 90s


Ditto. Natural causes preferably. Otherwise if we are romanticizing, I'd like to die taking a bullet for someone I love or trading places with a hostage. I have that hero thing going on.


----------



## alanh (Jan 2, 2008)

Death by Snu Snu!


----------



## alanh (Jan 2, 2008)

But seriously, I just want to die painlessly. Preferably when I'm old and have lived a long, satisfying life.


----------



## alanh (Jan 2, 2008)

Either that or be cryogneically frozen until medical science can catch up with whatever kills me..


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

How I'd want to die: satisfied with my life.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Not before I get to see the endings of all the anime series I'm following.

Thought about it a bit and I came up with two ways of dying (aside from old age) that don't really bother me:
Hit by a car and dying on impact or dying while rescuing a bunch of people (nice to be remembered I guess).


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I want to die quietly and peacefully, just like my grandad. Not screaming in terror like the passengers on his bus!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i wanna die holding on to a ?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I would like to unknowingly die from carbon monoxide poisoning, perhaps from a leaking heater. After i am dead the leaking gas will waft towards the kitchen where a stove top is on cooking something and the whole place will explode, burning me to ash. The thought of having my body lay on a slab to be inspected by people makes me sick. I know i will be dead and therefore i won't give a **** but as a living thought i couldn't stand for it to happen.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> Smothered in naked ladies! :clap


I didn't see this before. I want to change my answer. Smothered in naked ladies, definitely. This should have been a voting thread.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

OD


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Lying In The Snow...


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm not sure yet how I want to die... but I know for sure I don't want to die on a hospital bed.


----------



## Addi (Jan 3, 2008)

In my home in my sleep


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I want to be smothered by Scarlett Johannson's bosom. Sort of like in that movie "Deadly Weapons." That's the way to go.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm torn between Vincent van Gogh and Brad Delp.


----------



## Prism (Dec 17, 2004)

I want to have a cool death. Hopefully I'll go in a blaze of glory.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Slowly bleeding to death from some not too disturbing wound.


----------



## caughtinthematrix (Jan 11, 2008)

i want to die with the rest of the human race maybe a meteor??
:stu


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

in the year 2374 (from old age)


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

Quickly


----------



## montego (Sep 18, 2011)

i want to be in my suv with someone else driving, then i want a car to pull up to my side, roll down the window and shoot me, then i want my driver to speed hella fast to a hospital, where i will die there in the bed. i dont care how bad that sounds, but that is the way i need to go out


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

As an old lady warm in my bed. Having lived a happy, loving, fulfilling life. As long as I am happy with my life I'll be fine to die at any age. Since I have yet to be happy with life, I am not ready to die.


----------



## coopz (Feb 28, 2012)

a hero!!!!!


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

In my sleep.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I want to kill lots of people and then end up being gunned down or end up in some tragic accident... mhmm... yup. xD


----------



## kitshiv01 (Mar 6, 2012)

whatever, as long as Im not drowning or on fire :um


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Laying in my bed watching Basketball, which a pepsi in my hand. 

The best way to leave this Earth!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Happily, without regrets.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

The method i don't really care about...i just want to be conscious and able to go out gracefully without fear


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Unexpectedly in my sleep or from drug overdose. (A pleasant, off my head drug, nothing painful like paracetamol.)


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

caughtinthematrix said:


> i want to die with the rest of the human race maybe a meteor??
> :stu


:clapawesome!


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

getting shot


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

eaten alive by Giraffes


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe mutilated alive in a pit of zombies, or radiation poisoning by sticking my head in a microwave, or beaten to death by a gang of angry prostitutes, or asphyxiation by facesitting :/


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Huge Samurai fight. Nuff said.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I always thought I wanted to die sleeping, but actually now I'm thinking I might like to be fully conscious as long as it's not a terribly violent death. Why miss out on that last, once-in-a-lifetime experience? So, fairly peacefully, awake, and perhaps in the company of whomever I'm closest to at that point, I guess.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I'm not sure if I've posted in this thread yet but I'm going with this now.

Shot into space by a rail gun and strapped on a probe designed to leave the solar system (solar sail I guess). Sailing the universe on a giant spike for the rest of time? Hell yes.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Peacefully and with someone I love.


^ This


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Bullet through the head.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

When I die I want to go peacefully like my grandfather did, in his sleep....not yelling and screaming like the passengers in his car.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

erasercrumbs said:


> Bullet through the head.


This



carambola said:


> I always thought I wanted to die sleeping, but actually now I'm thinking I might like to be fully conscious as long as it's not a terribly violent death. Why miss out on that last, once-in-a-lifetime experience? So, fairly peacefully, awake, and perhaps in the company of whomever I'm closest to at that point, I guess.


I like this answer.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Being crushed after falling into a stampeding herd of wildebeest whilst yelling "SIMBA!"


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Lonelyguy said:


> When I die I want to go peacefully like my grandfather did, in his sleep....not yelling and screaming like the passengers in his car.


Lol, this is funny if it's a joke, but I apologize for laughing if its true.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Formerly Artie said:


> From a practical standpoint, as soon as all my affairs are in order


^ This.

and,


cicada said:


> Quickly


nothing messy for me, thank you.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

FamiliarFlames said:


> Courageously, in a woman's arms, with an emotionally epic soundtrack supporting the moment in the background. Then I want to be cryonically preserved.


nice. :lol


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

motherof3 said:


> Lol, this is funny if it's a joke, but I apologize for laughing if its true.


Its a quote by Jack Handey. He used to write one liners for Saturday Night Live which were featured in a segment between skits called "Deep Thoughts".


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Safeway said:


> in my sleep.


^


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Peacefully in my sleep..


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I would record myself slowing slicing away starting from my feet to face, just superficial cuts, enough to bleed, yet not enough for stiches. I would tell everyone how I felt & my innermost secrets that I have kept all throughout my life, as I slowing keep slicing away.
Then, I would shoot up some risky drugs, have fun with that for awhile longer, as i'm drenched.
Once the effects worn off I would keep all my viewers in suspence as I flail around with my blades.
I'd start burning all my belongings after a certain point. My room would look chaotic. No memories of myself to be kept.
I'd then wrap myself up in my sheets & down a bottle of asprin with vodka, as I slowly drift in & out of conscousness.
All the while, some exhilerating ambient music will be playing in the background.

I then would want my body transported onto a boat, then thrown into the puget sound. I wouldn't want a funeral, nor would I want my family (or whats left of it) to see me sink.

That's how I would love to die. Vury dramatic indeed. I want to off myself in the most dramatic, crazed way, noone will have seen it coming from a girl like me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

As long as it is quick and not too painful, whatever. I just don't want cancer. The treatment for cancer is horrific.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Death by snu snu.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I think it would be cool to be vaporized by some sort of future weapon. You'd be gone faster than your nerves could even trigger pain.


----------



## airulqiz20 (Mar 7, 2012)

Maybe cancer, I hope to die peacefully in front of family and friend (if I a friend).


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

In my sleep.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Old age, peacefully in my sleep knowing that my son is happy, or...........

The whole word blows up and we all go at once.


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Young.

I would hate to grow up and live a lonely life. I'm not suicidal, but I hope something happens when I'm in my 30s/40s so that I don't have to be old, lonely, and afraid to change that. The latest I would die is my 60s because then I would be leaving work and lose contact with the world.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

biffyclyroluver said:


> Young.
> 
> I would hate to grow up and live a lonely life. I'm not suicidal, but I hope something happens when I'm in my 30s/40s so that I don't have to be old, lonely, and afraid to change that. The latest I would die is my 60s because then I would be leaving work and lose contact with the world.


I hope something doesn't happen to you in your 30's/40's. Its still considered young even though you may not see that. Your only 14, you have so many years ahead of you.


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

KiwiGirl:1059777944 said:


> biffyclyroluver said:
> 
> 
> > Young.
> ...


Haha thanks...it probably sounded like a sad/odd thing to say but basically I'd rather die young than lonely!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

biffyclyroluver said:


> Haha thanks...it probably sounded like a sad/odd thing to say but basically I'd rather die young than lonely!


lol...I know what you mean. 

I wish I could be 14 years old again. Some advice: Enjoy your life as much as you can as time catches up. Study and travel and see the world. Don't have children at a young age lol.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Orgasm till death.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Lateralus said:


> I think it would be cool to be vaporized by some sort of future weapon. You'd be gone faster than your nerves could even trigger pain.


 I kind of like this. Maybe the death from a ray-gun that starts a war with an alien race, due to an alien troopers overzealous reaction from a Earther waving at him. 'Cause, let's face it, I see an alien, I'm waving at him. If not, then screaming.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Serious answer: in my sleep. Dignified, with an early discovery. As in, not late into decomposition. ...man, I think too morbidly.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'd like to jump out of a plane with no parachute, and land somewhere really, really inconvenient. The royal wedding would have been cool to splatter, but ive missed that now :b


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I want my kids to be the last faces I see and the last voices I hear-As long as they're safe and happy in their lives,I don't really care about much else.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Boredom...


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

A massive heart attack in my sleep..


----------

